# Sand, Sun, Surf, and horses.



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know anything on your side of the country, but I hope you can find some. - I like riding on the beach.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks.
Even a fun trail/state park/ campground / facility that is horse and family friendly. Day trip or overnight. I'm just trying to give my boy a change of scenery.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Subbing. I live in NC and would love to know where this is. I dont have a trailer, but wishful thinking ... ill take notes for down the road.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

subbing myself i also live in NC and went to the beach this past weekend. totally wish i could have taken my horse, but our beaches are so crowded with people it would be insane to ride a horse on it and unless there is a specific private beach made for animals or even just horses.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Lilkitty90- I know!!!!!! The only place I have ever been able to go ride on the beach was a private island in SC and you can't bring your own horse 
And only early morning and evening rides so fewer people and it's cooler.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Any one else have any ideas?

I did find a website for the state parkes in North Carolina, there are a few that alow horses, ill have to hunt down whrer i have it written down.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Come to Texas, we have horse friendly beaches!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone told me VA beach was horse friendly during fall/winter. I'm not too sure though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

We have a horse-friendly beach here in South Georgia but it's not a huge beach unfortunately. I've taken my horse there a few times, it's only busy really from May-August (here it's all tourism). Some crowds the rest of the year on a nice day, but from Labor Day to Memorial Day you're allowed to have any animals on the beach anytime you want. From Memorial Day to Labor Day it's only before 10am or after 6pm.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I believe you can ride on Waites Island....I might be wrong, but I believe I have been told that you can ride on Myrtle Beach in the winter....dont quote me on that though


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all! If anybody else knows of places please let me know.


----------



## Piperpony (Sep 21, 2011)

You can take your horse and ride on the beach at Cape San Blas in the Florida panhandle. You can to get a permit and have your horse wear a manure bag. Your also only allowed to walk your horses. Check out Horseback Riding on the Beach Florida They do beach rides. I am not positive but think you can camp in Indian Pass with your horse.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a great beach ride in South Carolina
www.ahabeachride.org Its a super horse vacation.

We go every year and this year is supposed to be really big with lots of events plus the riding on the beach. 


Happy Trails!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> I believe you can ride on Waites Island....I might be wrong, but I believe I have been told that you can ride on Myrtle Beach in the winter....dont quote me on that though


Myrtle Beach does have beach riding. I'm sure the internet has information on it.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a ride at myrtle beach but it is outrageous expensive . 150 for the ride, and the camp sight is 189 for the weekend. More power to them if they fill up, looks like they get alot of people though.

The Eastern shore (VA) trail ride is great , part of the ride is 3 or 4 miles in and on the beach, swimming across sand dunes, really cool trip and only about 30 bucks, including primitive camping. They do a few rides a year.
I would think any of the areas on the NC outer banks that are open to vehicle traffic would be open to horses. Might be something to check out.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

The beach ride in South Carolina in Myrtle Beach offers you a lot for you money. You stay at a 5 star campground with water/electric/cable, indoor pool, hot tub. They have a live band for sat nite, professional entertainment on Friday nite. You get to meet Tommy Turvey and the thing lasts for 5 days. So its a definate Equine Vacation, not just a trail ride. If you ever go you will love it! You can also get donations for the Heart association to cover your rider fees. They haul off your trash, your manure. Its really nice!

www.ahabeachride.org


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Texas has national sea shores that you can ride on. I wonder if your area has the same?


----------

